# AEG belt sander



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

My very favorite (my only) belt sander needs parts.

Does anyone have a lead on AEG parts suppliers?

I've searched the Internet. even contacted Milwaukee, the owners of the former AEG. Seems they're obsolete. 

Any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What kinda parts?*

Drive belt, bearings, brushes, etc... maybe there's a crossover part that will work? :blink: bill


----------



## gsuburban (Jun 1, 2012)

*AEG Belt Sander*

Brink,
I have a complete AEG belt sander including the bench top holder and dust bag that is in excellent condition. I wouldn't part it out but you might consider your unit to be a parts solution and a fair priced purchase of this unit for your daily machine.

Let me know what you think if I'm not too late.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

um gsuburban this post is from one and a half years a go:laughing: i sure hope he found the part by now.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodworkingkid said:


> um gsuburban this post is from one and a half years a go:laughing: i sure hope he found the part by now.


Not to be mean, but all I heard was Nelson from the Simpsons when I read that.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

gsuburban said:


> Brink,
> I have a complete AEG belt sander including the bench top holder and dust bag that is in excellent condition. I wouldn't part it out but you might consider your unit to be a parts solution and a fair priced purchase of this unit for your daily machine.
> 
> Let me know what you think if I'm not too late.


Got it all fixed up, thanks.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*AEG parts*

Hi, Brink!
We had some suggestions, but are glad to hear your problem is solved :thumbsup:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## DFWooder (Jun 2, 2012)

I always try to find parts in ebay


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanted to thank everyone in the renewed interest in this thread. I was able to find switches and belts on eBay and some suppliers. I needed the graphite platen pad. Found a place in the UK that had them, but they were kind enough to never reply to my emails.

I have a nice tool store, the toolnut, up the road from me. There, I found a pad from a Bosch was close enough to use with a little modification. Been using it for a year now.

Lately, I've been giving up on belt sanders, Moma Brink bought me something better.


----------



## gsuburban (Jun 1, 2012)

*Belt Sander*

Brink. Lovely alternative. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Brink said:


> I wanted to thank everyone in the renewed interest in this thread. I was able to find switches and belts on eBay and some suppliers. I needed the graphite platen pad. Found a place in the UK that had them, but they were kind enough to never reply to my emails.
> 
> I have a nice tool store, the toolnut, up the road from me. There, I found a pad from a Bosch was close enough to use with a little modification. Been using it for a year now.
> 
> Lately, I've been giving up on belt sanders, Moma Brink bought me something better.


Can't say I have seen one of them before. Is it a scraper in a hand plane body?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Can't say I have seen one of them before. Is it a scraper in a hand plane body?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's a Stanley 112 scraper plane. Hard to see in the pics, but the sides are curved. They did make the 85, that looked just like a plane with a scraper in it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Brink said:


> That's a Stanley 112 scraper plane. Hard to see in the pics, but the sides are curved. They did make the 85, that looked just like a plane with a scraper in it.


I gotta get me one of them. I am collecting for a working 'wood work museum'. Trying to get the story behind each piece I get. I got amongst my collection a band saw from around 1911 made I think in Ohio USA

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> I gotta get me one of them. I am collecting for a working 'wood work museum'. Trying to get the story behind each piece I get. I got amongst my collection a band saw from around 1911 made I think in Ohio USA
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave, I'd love to see that collection.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Brink said:


> Dave, I'd love to see that collection.


I m working on a new workshop. My shed got flooded a few months ago. Now my machinery is all over the front veranda (4 lathes, 2 bandsaws, drill press, torque work centre (the only new item)). My hand tools a stored in a variety of places around the house. 

My wife loves it - not. 

Hope to have some kind of work shop by Sept. I have 3 other lathes not on the veranda.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

